# Is it a cheat meal?!?! OR a real mean?!?!



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Hey

Like today i have been EXTREMELY busy with work so not had time to eat my food as it comes.. banana etc... peal back skin and eat.

So two of my meals today ive blended it all up in water and drunk it.

Now protien shakes, and protien building powders are classed as cheating meals and not real food.

if i am blending oats, eggs and bananas with milk and drinking it... Its real food in liquid form. is that a cheat meal or a real meal?

Thanks


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

why are protein powders cheating?


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Apr 7, 2009)

protein shakes are not cheat meals just supplements to your diet.

if you have not got time to eat doing what your doing is fine and much more healthy than grabbing a sandwitch and a pack of crisp from your local shop


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

They are just called "cheat meals" cause its not a real solid food item like a piece of steak etc.. A lot of the old school and big lads rip peoples diets apart on here for being to shake happy and not enough real food.


----------



## fxleisure (Apr 15, 2008)

GSleigh said:


> Hey
> 
> Like today i have been EXTREMELY busy with work so not had time to eat my food as it comes.. banana etc... peal back skin and eat.
> 
> ...


I have this for brekky 7 days a week mate - its no cheat !!!

Protein powders are no cheat either !


----------



## fxleisure (Apr 15, 2008)

GSleigh said:


> They are just called "cheat meals" cause its not a real solid food item like a piece of steak etc.. A lot of the old school and big lads rip peoples diets apart on here for being to shake happy and not enough real food.


A protein shake is not a meal, tis a supplement!

Whole food blended e.g. tuna eggs etc etc, is a meal. Not everyone has the time in a day to cook food.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

its definatly a real meal IMO but then i class a shake with oats and olive oil/peanut butter in a real meal as well.

IMO no difference between having a protein powder in a shake or a tin of tuna for our purposes. as long as you are getting a range of different proteins during the day then your fine.


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

GSleigh said:


> Hey
> 
> Like today i have been EXTREMELY busy with work so not had time to eat my food as it comes.. banana etc... peal back skin and eat.
> 
> ...


that looks like a nice meal to me, people only get slated when their replacing alot of 'proper meals' with shakes because of idleness/ease...

shakes have their place in any diet as long as its balanced with 'proper food'

supplements are called that for a reason.........


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

a cheat meal is a dominos pizza, protein shakes are a supplement to food.... i take whey upon waking as it's fast digesting, post work out shake including whey, carbs, creatine and glutamine and a shake before bed USN pure protein (slow digesting)

i must be cheating a lot then


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

johnnyreid said:


> a cheat meal is a dominos pizza, protein shakes are a supplement to food.... i take whey upon waking as it's fast digesting, post work out shake including whey, carbs, creatine and glutamine and a shake before bed USN pure protein (slow digesting)
> 
> i must be cheating a lot then


shouldnt worry buddy...........its working:thumb:


----------



## bbeweel (Oct 7, 2008)

Their is alot of stigma attached to people who supplement their diet with to many shakes and not enough solid meals,but show me the evidence that a shake is worse than having a solid meal?? it has done me no harm as i have 4 shakes and 2/3 meals a day.


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

adlewar said:


> shouldnt worry buddy...........its working:thumb:


Thanks buddy :thumbup1:


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Awesome thread!

Thanks for the feedback from everyone.

Well i really enjoy drinking my shake: Oats, banana, eggs, milk and it comes to 800-900 calories. So 3 of them a day a day and im laughing on my way to bulking calorie happiness 

Generally my diet........ well this is todays:

*Wake up - *300ml milk, 100grams oats, 1 banana, 2 eggs, Strewberry protien powder (blended)

*Mid morning snack -* 300ml milk, 100grams oats, 1 banana, 2 eggs, Strewberry protien powder (blended)

*Lunch -* 2 pieces of steak, 1 sweet potatoe, some vegtables

*Mid afternoon snack -* 300ml milk, 100grams oats, 1 banana, 2 eggs, Strewberry protien powder (blended)

*Pre training -* PHD WIRED

*Post training -* PHD Phama Gain

*Evening meal -* 300grams lean mince meat in home made spices and brown pasta

*Pre sleep -* Protien shake

 Thats pretty damn clean surely


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

johnnyreid said:


> a cheat meal is a dominos pizza, protein shakes are a supplement to food.... i take whey upon waking as it's fast digesting, post work out shake including whey, carbs, creatine and glutamine and a shake before bed USN pure protein (slow digesting)
> 
> i must be cheating a lot then


Awesome phsyic from your profile photo


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

bbeweel said:


> Their is alot of stigma attached to people who supplement their diet with to many shakes and not enough solid meals,but show me the evidence that a shake is worse than having a solid meal?? it has done me no harm as i have 4 shakes and 2/3 meals a day.


i understand where your coming from and your right and as i previously stated i agree....

there are times when less shakes are better, and thats when trying to achieve a dry look for a comp, which is what my sponsor did for me in my 1st comp just gone and it worked.... but nutritionally i believe its acceptable to use shakes as a part of your daily diet....


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

GSleigh said:


> Awesome thread!
> 
> Thanks for the feedback from everyone.
> 
> ...


 PHD pharma gain is a bulking powder isn't it? correct me if i'm wrong as i've never used it. Your better off with a whey post work out, just a suggestion mate....


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

some prefer to eat solid food and some dont have time to prepare and eat a solid meal during the day..so never you mind what the "old skool" say...as long as you are getting in good carbs, good protein and essentials....take it how you want...liquid or solid...no matter..


----------



## bbeweel (Oct 7, 2008)

Fair point about using shakes when on pre comp diet


----------



## bbeweel (Oct 7, 2008)

avril said:


> some prefer to eat solid food and some dont have time to prepare and eat a solid meal during the day..so never you mind what the "old skool" say...as long as you are getting in good carbs, good protein and essentials....take it how you want...liquid or solid...no matter..


X2:thumb:


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

johnnyreid said:


> PHD pharma gain is a bulking powder isn't it? correct me if i'm wrong as i've never used it. Your better off with a whey post work out, just a suggestion mate....


Hey, reading the info on it, it seems to tick all the boxes for a good post work out shake and quick absorbing nutritiants?

http://www.phd-supplements.com/store/p/8/1/PharmaGain.html

?

I did used to use a basic whey but then thought the carbs would help grow


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

avril said:


> some prefer to eat solid food and some dont have time to prepare and eat a solid meal during the day..so never you mind what the "old skool" say...as long as you are getting in good carbs, good protein and essentials....take it how you want...liquid or solid...no matter..


Ah fair enough  another shake for me then!  LOL


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

GSleigh said:


> Hey, reading the info on it, it seems to tick all the boxes for a good post work out shake and quick absorbing nutritiants?
> 
> http://www.phd-supplements.com/store/p/8/1/PharmaGain.html
> 
> ...


yeah it's got some fast realease proteins and carbs in it mate but not that much mate, i would got for something like USN muscle fuel anabolic, top stuff IMO


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Let's put things in perspective...

Meal replacement shake:

Oats

Eggs

Banana

Milk

Cheat meal:

1 large peperoni pizza

2 big mac meals

4 tubs of ben and jerry's

You see the difference? What you are doing is fine.


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

AlasTTTair said:


> Let's put things in perspective...
> 
> Meal replacement shake:
> 
> ...


you forgot the chocolate alas...lol

but spot on...

different when heading into last few weeks of a competition diet...lose the shakes then...but in off season or even on a cutting diet shakes are fine...


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

bbeweel said:


> Their is alot of stigma attached to people who supplement their diet with to many shakes and not enough solid meals,but show me the evidence that a shake is worse than having a solid meal?? it has done me no harm as i have 4 shakes and 2/3 meals a day.


agree with that,the vast majority of my offseason diet is from shakes because i am a lazy eater when it comes to consuming the correct foods i should be eating,hasnt done me any harm either,i look fuking amazing as most know:lol: :lol:



avril said:


> some prefer to eat solid food and some dont have time to prepare and eat a solid meal during the day..so never you mind what the "old skool" say...as long as you are getting in good carbs, good protein and essentials....take it how you want...liquid or solid...no matter..


exactly!!! as long as the numbers are coming in its all the same,wouldnt worry about it unless you are trying to get down to nitty gritty in the last weeks of precontest.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2009)

As long as you have some real meals its fine IMO.

I believe the problem does not lay in a protein shake being inferior protein i think the opposite is often true and it is actually great quality protein. The problem is if you have a shake instead of a meal your not getting your veg, fruit,fiber, complex carbs, good fats IF your not blending up your own shakes which contain these of course and you are doing that hence you are not cheating in any form.


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Hey folks.

Well its a been a good read folks  So its more of the blended meals for nutritants then. I hit it hard yesterday and i had a serious number of shakes and oats along with good meals and last night i was sat 8-11 when i went to bed and wasnt hungry or wanted to snack  So i guessing i clearly finally ate enough food threw the day to keep my body happy huh! 

Along with my veg, meats and sweet potatoes i going ot stick to my oat shakes then 

Thanks folks....


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

johnnyreid said:


> yeah it's got some fast realease proteins and carbs in it mate but not that much mate, i would got for something like USN muscle fuel anabolic, top stuff IMO


Hey... Well it certainly seems to have MORE of pretty much everything in it per serving. Whats the taste like?


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

GSleigh said:


> Hey... Well it certainly seems to have MORE of pretty much everything in it per serving. Whats the taste like?


very sweet but tasted good mate... but each to their own dude...


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

johnnyreid said:


> very sweet but tasted good mate... but each to their own dude...


O.k cool, when i run out of my PHD supplies i will give it a shot and try some of their products... So far tried:

Maximuscle

BSN

Reflex

PHD

and working threw brands finding different tastes, make ups and all that lark. Really enjoyed the Reflex and felt good gains on it.

PHD... tastes amazing and the WIRED is good


----------

